# Buff furries!



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 8, 2007)

I don't care if you download the ISO or buy the copy. JUST GET JEANNE D'ARC!























KEMONO ON THE LOOSE!


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 8, 2007)

Pfft.
Forest Spirits in Jade Empire are better


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 8, 2007)

^But they're not buff enough. XD


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 8, 2007)




----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 8, 2007)

^See what I mean. They have nonexistent stuff! XD


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 9, 2007)

They're already topless, I don't think they were going to get away with much more


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeah but where are teh titz? XD


----------



## Grimfang (Oct 9, 2007)

Dude, looks like a sexy game. I may have to check it out.


----------



## Kajet (Oct 9, 2007)

Holy crap, looks like Shining force on genenesis, and dammit i'm gonna have to buy that game...   assuming I have something to properly play it on...


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 9, 2007)

WolfoxOkamichan said:
			
		

> Yeah but where are teh titz? XD


A mass market Quasi-RPG by Bioware.
Surprisingly no-one kicked up a stink over this (if it was a human character maybe).
You get what you're given, and honestly, buff furrs has been done before :wink:


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 10, 2007)

Kajet said:
			
		

> Holy crap, looks like Shining force on genenesis, and dammit i'm gonna have to buy that game...   assuming I have something to properly play it on...



No buff wolves == this game isn't like Shining Force



			
				Bokracroc said:
			
		

> A mass market Quasi-RPG by Bioware.
> Surprisingly no-one kicked up a stink over this (if it was a human character maybe).
> You get what you're given, and honestly, buff furrs has been done before :wink:



Yeah I know, but this is another game, and not too many people notice it to save their life if they need buff furs in video games. XP


----------

